# 1988 ? Bianchi grizzly



## Bianchi_Oetzi (Aug 4, 2008)

Does anyone have an original spec list for the Bianchi Grizzly (Build probably 1988)?
I'm trying to rebuild it as original possible.

















Thanks


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Is that a Velo Sport dealer sticker near the BB?


----------



## Bianchi_Oetzi (Aug 4, 2008)

MileHighMark said:


> Is that a Velo Sport dealer sticker near the BB?


Yes Sticker

Can you tell me something about "Velo Sport"? I have no clue (Í'm Dutch  )


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Velo Sport is a bike shop in Berkeley, California. It was started by Peter Rich many years ago. I seem to recall that the Velo Sport "house brand" frames were built by Bruce Gordon, but that could simply be hearsay.


----------



## bgcycles (Jan 4, 2007)

MileHighMark said:


> Velo Sport is a bike shop in Berkeley, California. It was started by Peter Rich many years ago. I seem to recall that the Velo Sport "house brand" frames were built by Bruce Gordon, but that could simply be hearsay.


Wrong - Velo Sport frames were built by Albert Eisentraut and someone else whose name I can't remember.
Regards,
Bruce Gordon
www.bgcycles.com


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

bgcycles said:


> Wrong - Velo Sport frames were built by Albert Eisentraut and someone else whose name I can't remember.
> Regards,
> Bruce Gordon
> www.bgcycles.com


Thanks for the update/correction.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Holy crap! Where the heck did Bruce Gordon come from! Awesome!


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

I have two here . http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=185080

I can give you the component breakdown tomorrow, my son has one and the other is buried in the shed.


----------



## Bianchi_Oetzi (Aug 4, 2008)

No one??????


----------



## 50+ (May 30, 2011)

I picked up my 1988 Grizzly last summer. It was completely original right down to the rubber. Here's the gear.

Brakes Shimano Deore
Front derailleur “
Rear derailleur “
Shifters “ , SIS thumbies
Front hub “
Rear hub “
Pedals “	
Cranks “ , 175mm
Bottom bracket “
Chainwheels Shimano Biopace 43T, 33T, 28T yellow label 
Cassette Shimano Hyperglide, seven speed
Sprocket set 13, 15, 17, 20, 23, 26, 30T	
Seat post SR Laprade (knockoff?)
Seat Selle Italia, Celeste vinyl
Headset Hatta Versa
Stem A & I Industries Ltd. (A & I) 22.2 roller stem chromoly
Handlebars A & I 7º bend 23.5”/597mm alloy black anodized
Rims Ukai UM20 26x1
Spokes 2mm stainless
Tires IRC Racer X1 Pro 26x2.00 greenwalls

You can find a copy of the 88 Shimano Deore catalog at mombat.org/Shimano. The 1989 Deore II catalog at bikeman.com/attic/catalogs shows the identical gear in all but name for the following year. 

Hope this is useful and best of luck with your build.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=506381&highlight=grizzly

here's an '87...it might help.


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Pretty cool crown on that fork!


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

hegstad1 said:


> Pretty cool crown on that fork!


looks kinda like a stump yumper


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I wonder if he still has his Bianchi. It's been 3 years. I don't think I've kept a bike that long yet.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I bought a bike with a similar frame to the OP's at a yard sale for the princely sum of $5 yesterday, unfortunately the fork has been replaced with some bizarre early sus. unit I've never seen before, there was a 3dv skewer in the front wheel though - score!


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

mechagouki said:


> I bought a bike with a similar frame to the OP's at a yard sale for the princely sum of $5 yesterday, unfortunately the fork has been replaced with some bizarre early sus. unit I've never seen before, there was a 3dv skewer in the front wheel though - score!


I have a Celeste Grizzly Bianchi fork/frame from u brake era The frame is rough so has no real value if you want to trade into the fork.


----------



## Fuzzy2964 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Year for this Grizzly?*

Speaking of older Grizzlies. Can anybody give me a year on this one? Mountech derailluers. 2 sets of water bosses on the inside of the downtube - kinda different. Seatpost was stolen. Serial number starts with ES - Japan made. Just got this. Thanks


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

84ish. If you could find the date code on the derailleur we can figure it out with more certainty. Should be a two letter code located on the back of the inside parallelogram plate like AG or something similar. Then go to vintage-trek.com check in the component dating section.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I mix around my parts so 20 years from now, people will be stumped if they try to date my bikes by my parts. mwah ha ha!:devil:

I usually look through old catalogs with an idea of year based on the parts and find it easiest to date my bikes that way.


----------



## Fuzzy2964 (Mar 24, 2009)

*84 Grizzly?*

ZD - does that mean an 84? What was the first year for the Grizzly? Thanks for the help on this.


----------



## Fuzzy2964 (Mar 24, 2009)

Found the Trek info - Z would be 1983. Thanks again.


----------

